

"A Bitcoin Supporter" says go to Tradehill after the Mt. Gox hack? - kposehn

I just received this email from Bitcoin@unkown.com:<p>Dear Sir or Madam,<p>A few hours ago the Bitcoin trading website Mt Gox has been hacked. Malicious individuals have been able to obtain a database containing usernames, email address and encrypted passwords. This information has been posted publicly on the internet.<p>As a Bitcoin supporter I'm now sending a message to every email address contained in the hacked database. This is to warn you that your username, email address and password have been leaked. I therefore strongly advice you to change your passwords. If you have used the same password on different websites it's highly recommended to change your password on all of your accounts!<p>For a more secure alternative to Mt Gox, the community appears to be moving to TradeHill. So this is no reason to lose faith in Bitcoin itself. It must be seen as a warning that not every website can be trusted with your data however! Their link is http://www.tradehill.com/?r=TH-R15683 (Note: You can remove the Referral Code when registering if you want!) This is certainly not the only website where you can exchange Bitcoins, also check out http://www.thebitcoinlist.com/dp_bitcoin/bitcoin-exchange/<p>Sincerely,<p>A Bitcoin supporter<p>---<p>Headers show it originated at bonecrusher.gulfsouthmedia.com<p>Smells phishy, as in someone trying to get some referrals from the hacked DB. Any thoughts?
======
koin
every one of those accounts already got a notice from mt gox. itself so yes,
this individual sent an unsolicited commercial message (spam) by sending this
"alert".

though getting the same message multiple times might make it harder to ignore,
and realizing that this is a serious issue -- probably not the worst thing to
happen, imo.

------
ricardobeat
good spam is still spam.

